# Columbus tonight.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ACTION ALERT: Columbus City Council to Host Public Hearing on Gun Control | Buckeye Firearms Association


When: Tuesday, Nov. 22 5:30 pm Where: Columbus City Hall 90 W. Broad Street, Columbus, OH 43215 Council Chambers, 2nd Floor Just minutes ago, we received word that Columbus has announced a last minute public hearing on the illegal gun control laws they want to pass.




www.buckeyefirearms.org


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It wouldn’t be the first time that Columbus enacted illegal gun laws. Ginther and his liberal followers all hate freedom. I loathe driving into Columbus for work every day. I feel like I’m in a cage.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Coming to cities near you….soon!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> It wouldn’t be the first time that Columbus enacted illegal gun laws. Ginther and his liberal followers all hate freedom. I loathe driving into Columbus for work every day. I feel like I’m in a cage.


Well said Muddy.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Just another reason not to columbus


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I though they were changing the name to “Flavor Town”. State capitals are always the Blue Spot even in Red states. The useful idiots and miscreants are always close to the Free Stuff.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Remember when every county in Ohio, EXCEPT Franklin, was subjected to the EPA tailpipe test? Rules for the little people….


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I didnt see anything different other then banning 30 rnd mags. Just lot of rhetoric. Nothing changes. Basically enforce what laws were already passed. How many killings took place where a 30 round mag was the culprit.. Stupid political BS.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

It just never ends


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

....stopped spending my money there when Coleman told the NRA to take a hike with the convention that was scheduled there. Was wanting to attend an NRA convention at least one time...what an **shole....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I drive around Columbus


----------

